# New to Budgies



## JanieQ (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the Budgie forum, and I am currently looking after my friends Budgie whilst she is away on holiday. He is a delightful little thing and I have to admit I am loving caring for the little guy. However at the end of this week Bertie Bubble (as he is called) will be going home and I will miss him. I have to admit I am now thinking of getting a pet Budgie but when it comes to caring for any animal I don't take these things lightly and won't be getting one on a whim I want to get it right first time which is why I've come to this fourm. What I am looking for is advise on what is best for him or her if I get one and my main bug bear is cages I always think bigger the better and recommendation is always best. I have a unit that I can sit the cage on which is waist high, my front room is not the biggest so I will have to place the cage on there. Please could someone recommend a good cage that will be available in the UK any help will be appreciated. I have never really looked after a Budgie before (although my mum had one when I was little so I do have an idea as to what is required) which is why I'm doing my research first and any tips will be gratefully appreciated.

Many Thanks
LancashireLass
Xxxx


----------



## Franksthename (May 31, 2017)

I've never beeneed a big fan of cages really I've only used indoor avairys so as for a cage I'd say get the biggest yout can, do plenty of research and if possible get you bird/birds from a breeder and also if possible choose a young bird you can put various toys in the cage but most of all try to interact with your bird and with time and patience and kindness him/her will eventually become tame but most of all enjoy your bird


----------



## JanieQ (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi thank you so much for responding to my thread. I agree with you no cage would be the best but unfortunately I am limited to space. I have spotted a couple of cages one being the Hagen Vision 2 and the other being a Ferplast Piano 6 but I am yet to review them and still doing research. Bertie unfortunately is a friendly chirpy little guy but not tame enough to handle my friend recently adopted him from a neighbor who I'm sorry to say has not thought about the needs of keeping any pet. I only have him a week so it's not long enough to gain his trust. I am good with Hamsters and I'm pretty confident I can get it right for a Budgie and would love one in the near future.

Thank you.

LancashireLass


----------

